# MBTI / Enneagram Collages



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

It's funny that Res has just posted a thread about collages when I had this idea of creating an MBTI or Enneagram one a couple of weeks ago. For a task, Confirmita said to me, why don't we make a collage of each other's Enneagram type? Sure, a couple of weeks later, I actually got round to doing one for her, and she liked it. I said it would be cool to get people involved in this, so maybe you guys would like to make an Enneagram or MBTI collage for another member? Or create one for your own types?

I've posted one here that I did for Confirmita (she's a six) and one I made for my own MBTI INFP. Note- these are just things that remind me of being a six or an INFP, i'm not saying that ALL of the characters I show are these types. The forest is the INFP one and the nightsky is the Six one.

I've put them as attachments on this message because I don't want to join photobucket to upload pictures, ah the good ol days of copy and paste, nevermind. :tongue:


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

That's pretty awesome. I'm gonna attempt to make some now. :3


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Coolio. It will be good to see some other pictures on here, lol.


----------

